# Vets



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

My Diego is registered with our local vet....... who seem very good.

Is this ok? Dft question you may all be thinking, but I wanna be safe than sorry.
The reason I ask is because my tortoise has to go to a exotic vet which is miles away and my parrots have to go to an avian vet which isnt too far....

are chihuahuas ok with a normal local vet?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I guess! That's all most of us have. I wish there were more vets that specialize in small breed especially chis, but I guess they're limited if there are any. I'm not real happy with my vet, but I've been going to her for over 10 years & the other vets in my area are new & seem inexperienced. This is why I'm so glad I found this forum so I can care for my chi as much as possible without running her to the vet for every little thing.


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

My local vets seemed fantastic when I took diego for his injections.... got a free gift pack, puppy pads, book etc etc 

got a great record book too with room for me to write in the dates I worm and flea ect ect


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

If your vet feels comfortable seeing and treating smaller breeds, then I don't know why they wouldn't be ok. I have my regular vet for my dogs and cats, and my exotics vet for my birds and chinchilla...you should be able to get a sense if you are comfortable bringing your dog to that vet.


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

brilliant thank you


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I am lucky my Vet (who is also my dad) is well versed in dogs, cats & exotics so he can treat all my animals (dogs, cats, chinchillas)


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Its not often that vets in general are knowledgable on chihuahuas however if you have a good rapport with your vet it should be OK. I know my vet isn't but will take my advice (although I haven't had the 7 years vet training - I do know my breed LOL) 
A lot of the time it is trial an error with vets. I have some vets which I won't see with a pregnant bitch however would take a sick dog to them. I prefer to see my practice's owner the best as I can talk freely to him and he doesn't treat me like some sort of novice.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah as long as you like them and trust them that is the main thing, and they will also take your feelings into consideration aswell.

I really like my vet, but he is now semi retiring and will only be there on a Saturday morning.
The place i had to take my girls for their spay is taking over my vets now.
My own vet had a stroke a while back so doesnt do these kind of ops anymore.
He referred me to the other place, and while i think they do a good job on the spays, i dont care much for their manner.
One or 2 of the girls are ok and made a fuss of my pups, but the vet is kinda harsh and there is one nurse, that is rather cold too.
Thing is a lot of them will be at the practice on my street now.
It is so handy for me, cause i can walk to it, but i will see how it goes.

When i had Daisy in for her post op check, i mentioned to my vet i wasnt fussed on the new folk and he said i am not the first to say that.
Great!
I just hope he keeps working on the Saturday, cause i will book mine in for those days unless an emergancy. lol

I will really miss my own vet though, he is a nice man and i can chat to him about anything.
He seems to be one with experince of chihuahuas too which is good.
He never passes me on the street either without saying hello and askin about the dogs too.
He said to me, he loves animals and will always want to be involved somwhow, cause that is why he chose that job.
Not all of them are like that sadly, some just see the ££££.

Sorry am rambling now, but he is the first vet i have really liked, just like my luck eh! lol x


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I dread the day my vet retires. He's been practicing for quite some time and to be frank he's rather old as far as vets go.

I moved here a few years back and my boss at the time recommended her vet to me as I didn't know anyone here and I needed to get Gretel her shots and I don't regret it. It's a very low-key establishment, it's located in a little shopping center next to my local market, and a SAS shoe store. It's nothing fancy, just an office and 2 exam rooms. Not a ton of decor and to be honest had I not been referred there I might have gone running but he's a wonderful man, just a "Man" when it comes to decorating :]


My advice is find a good one and stick with. You wont always agree, but that's to be expected. My vet is an old fashioned country man, I don't think he's up to date on all the trends and such when it comes to animal care, but I know he has a love of animals and that's what's important for me is that he sincerely cares and doesn't want me to come in spending $$ for nothing.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes it's fine 

My vet is fabulous he's a one man show his surgery is basically a shop nothing flash very small tbh if you saw it you'd think what is she coming here for but aesthetics aren't important to him the animals are he is v cheap too 

I heard one bad thing about him turned out the lady was crazy but I spoke to him about my concerns!!! I trust him he knows more about chis than I originally gave him credit for he's been spot on with everything (including daisys mysterious weight drop) and is such a sweetheart when daisy was spayed the nurse went to get her but ge wouldn't let her as he'd been holding her all afternoon in-between patients awww


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

I would love a cheap vet, I dont think they have cheap vets here lol


----------

